# Kennedy Kraft & Pana Craft boats



## Susie Kennedy

I am Richmond Kennedys daughter. My dad is the builder of Kennedy Kraft boats out of Destin, Fl and Pana Craft airboats out of Lake Panasoffkee, Fl. I've seen questions asked on this forum and I will answer the best to my knowledge. The original Kennedy Kraft boats were last produced in 1972. Pana Craft airboats were last produced in 2000. Any boats after the produce dates, are unauthorized copies.


----------



## DuckNut

Susie Kennedy said:


> I am Richmond Kennedys daughter. My dad is the builder of Kennedy Kraft boats out of Destin, Fl and Pana Craft airboats out of Lake Panasoffkee, Fl. I've seen questions asked on this forum and I will answer the best to my knowledge. The original Kennedy Kraft boats were last produced in 1972. Pana Craft airboats were last produced in 2000. Any boats after the produce dates, are unauthorized copies.


Welcome to the forum. Over the years there have been several of these boats pop up on here and have been well received.

One of the other boats that seem to have been copied a lot is the Gheenoe. But they diluted their position by allowing others to produce the hull and did not have a patent on them.

The hull manufacturers database shows that Kennedy Kraft Inc started in business on 4/16/81 and ceased operations 6/21/1985 (hull id KNC)- which seem contradictory to your info. Panacraft was in business from 1978-2000.

Since you seem to be concerned about splashing/copies, please post your fathers patent numbers for positive reference so the members can be on the lookout for illegal copies.


----------



## Susie Kennedy

DuckNut said:


> Welcome to the forum. Over the years there have been several of these boats pop up on here and have been well received.
> 
> One of the other boats that seem to have been copied a lot is the Gheenoe. But they diluted their position by allowing others to produce the hull and did not have a patent on them.
> 
> The hull manufacturers database shows that Kennedy Kraft Inc started in business on 4/16/81 and ceased operations 6/21/1985 (hull id KNC)- which seem contradictory to your info. Panacraft was in business from 1978-2000.
> 
> Since you seem to be concerned about splashing/copies, please post your fathers patent numbers for positive reference so the members can be on the lookout for illegal copies.





DuckNut said:


> Welcome to the forum. Over the years there have been several of these boats pop up on here and have been well received.
> 
> One of the other boats that seem to have been copied a lot is the Gheenoe. But they diluted their position by allowing others to produce the hull and did not have a patent on them.
> 
> The hull manufacturers database shows that Kennedy Kraft Inc started in business on 4/16/81 and ceased operations 6/21/1985 (hull id KNC)- which seem contradictory to your info. Panacraft was in business from 1978-2000.
> 
> Since you seem to be concerned about splashing/copies, please post your fathers patent numbers for positive reference so the members can be on the lookout for illegal copies.


My dad began building Kennedy Kraft boats in 1965 on Siebert Av in Destin, Fl. He sold the business in 1972. Any boats built after 1972 are NOT original Kennedy Kraft boats built by my dad. I am not concerned who copied the boats. I just stated the boats produced after he sold the business was not original Kennedy Kraft.


----------



## Susie Kennedy

As far as patents, daddy didn't patent his molds. He actually sold them for others to use. Pana Craft shut down production due to daddy's health. He is still alive but suffers from dementia


----------



## DuckNut

This makes your first post very clear and thank you for the follow up.

I know I am sorry to hear about your father and wish him and you warmest wishes.


----------



## CPurvis

I am a fort Walton Beach FL native and I grew up fishing the Choctawhatchee in a 14ft Kennedy Kraft. Those boats bring back fond memories. I would love to find one in good condition to transform into a technical poling skiff.


----------



## Susie Kennedy

CPurvis said:


> I am a fort Walton Beach FL native and I grew up fishing the Choctawhatchee in a 14ft Kennedy Kraft. Those boats bring back fond memories. I would love to find one in good condition to transform into a technical poling skiff.


I would think you could find one in that area. Try googling Kennedy Kraft boats for sale. I would love to have one for my grandsons. Good luck !


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

I bought pointed nose style hull in Pensacola Fla. 1969, used it for 4-5 years with 35 and 50 hp mercs very tough and fast hulls. First saw them in the Mobile River Delta fishing for bass, no trolling motors, just sculling with paddles. Sold hull to gent in DesAllmands, La. who used it to catfish commercially.


----------



## yobata

CPurvis said:


> I am a fort Walton Beach FL native and I grew up fishing the Choctawhatchee in a 14ft Kennedy Kraft. Those boats bring back fond memories. I would love to find one in good condition to transform into a technical poling skiff.


There is one in Pensacola for sale, listed price $1,100: https://www.smartmarineguide.com/boats-for-sale/kennedy-craft


----------



## Padre

There is a guy who sells boiled peanut on Crab Island in a KC. I think he is a Sheahead.


----------



## Susie Kennedy

Padre said:


> There is a guy who sells boiled peanut on Crab Island in a KC. I think he is a Sheahead.


Shag Sheahead was one of my dads friends. Whoever this Sheahead is, is probably one of his descendants


----------



## Padre

It is. I grew up with all them.


----------



## LowHydrogen

I see these on the Apalachicola river almost every time I go. Cool looking boats. They're all over Gulf and Bay counties. 

Here's one in Mobile https://mobile.craigslist.org/boa/5965648235.html


----------



## Susie Kennedy

LowHydrogen said:


> I see these on the Apalachicola river almost every time I go. Cool looking boats. They're all over Gulf and Bay counties.
> 
> Here's one in Mobile https://mobile.craigslist.org/boa/5965648235.html


They are definately "vintage" boats !


----------



## Susie Kennedy

It is with great sorrow that my dad, Richmon Kennedy passed away Feb 16, 2017.


----------



## Padre

Susie Kennedy said:


> It is with great sorrow that my dad, Richmon Kennedy passed away Feb 16, 2017.


Sorry for your loss.


----------



## CPurvis

Sorry for your loss. He provided me with alot of great memories and never knew it.


----------



## CPurvis

Susie Kennedy said:


> It is with great sorrow that my dad, Richmon Kennedy passed away Feb 16, 2017.


We would love to see some old photos from back in the original Kennedy Kraft days if you have any.


----------



## 850Khai

not sure if its the same hull but i actually know a guy with kennedy craft mold


----------



## Susie Kennedy

CPurvis said:


> We would love to see some old photos from back in the original Kennedy Kraft days if you have any.


I have pics of a couple of his racing boats from 65-66. I'll have to go through his pics and see what else I find. It'll be a while as I'm in the process of packing up his house and moving.


----------



## Workerbee

This is my 1973 Kennedy Kraft, shes old but still solid.
It was built in North Florida, I think the serial number is listed as a home build though starts with FLZ or something close to that.




Susie Kennedy said:


> I am Richmond Kennedys daughter. My dad is the builder of Kennedy Kraft boats out of Destin, Fl and Pana Craft airboats out of Lake Panasoffkee, Fl. I've seen questions asked on this forum and I will answer the best to my knowledge. The original Kennedy Kraft boats were last produced in 1972. Pana Craft airboats were last produced in 2000. Any boats after the produce dates, are unauthorized copies.





Susie Kennedy said:


> I am Richmond Kennedys daughter. My dad is the builder of Kennedy Kraft boats out of Destin, Fl and Pana Craft airboats out of Lake Panasoffkee, Fl. I've seen questions asked on this forum and I will answer the best to my knowledge. The original Kennedy Kraft boats were last produced in 1972. Pana Craft airboats were last produced in 2000. Any boats after the produce dates, are unauthorized copies.


----------



## Susie Kennedy

That boat was built after daddy sold the company. "Harold" & " George" purchased Kennedy Kraft Boat Works but wasn't as successful as daddy. I'm glad you still own it and you've enjoyed it and the memories


----------



## permitchaser

Don't know anything about those boat but from the picture it looks like it would make a cool skiff. Get rid of the bass seats put a PP platform on it, and boom there it is


----------



## Wesley1987

I'm from Alabama and trying to find more about my Kennedy boat I just got it from Florida but can find now hin # to get it tagged any help would be grateful


----------



## Susie Kennedy

The serial number 


Wesley1987 said:


> View attachment 11021
> View attachment 11019
> I'm from Alabama and trying to find more about my Kennedy boat I just got it from Florida but can find now hin # to get it tagged any help would be grateful





Wesley1987 said:


> View attachment 11021
> View attachment 11020
> View attachment 11019
> I'm from Alabama and trying to find more about my Kennedy boat I just got it from Florida but can find now hin # to get it ta





Wesley1987 said:


> View attachment 11021
> View attachment 11020
> View attachment 11019
> I'm from Alabama and trying to find more about my Kennedy boat I just got it from Florida but can find now hin # to get it tagged any help would be grateful


The serial number would be on the transom on a 2x3 plate. The Kennedy Kraft name, Year built and serial number would be stamped into the plate. The previous owner should have the title for the boat.


----------



## Corrupt

I'll post again later on as to what year Kennedy Kraft this boat is, but it is a buddy of mines. He did a little fix up on it. 

Started out like this:









As you can see in the above picture, we almost forgot to take some pictures of the original color. Even though he wasn't going back with that color, he still wanted the shot.

Next shot is after primer:









Then after a couple days drying:









After drying time allowed, she was set back on the trailer and the interior was painted white. Was a little bright on the eyes, so we tried to tone it down with some splash of the blue. You should be able to see a little of the interior.









OK, so that wasn't enough, so let's get the live sponge out and have some fun:









Here she is with the Mariner 9.9hp in immaculate condition. This motor purrs like a kitten. Although he is looking to get a 15hp to replace it.









I'll add a couple more tomorrow when I can grab the pictures off my phone of our interior light setup.


----------



## CPurvis

Nice!


----------



## Glenda

View attachment 16131
View attachment 16132



Susie Kennedy said:


> I have pics of a couple of his racing boats from 65-66. I'll have to go through his pics and see what else I find. It'll be a while as I'm in the process of packing up his house and moving.


I inherited a Kennedy Kraft that looks more like a racing boat. How do I tell if it's a original built by your father? It has the Kennedy Kraft emblem, name still on it on back side. Thanks for any information.


----------



## Susie Kennedy

Corrupt said:


> I'll post again later on as to what year Kennedy Kraft this boat is, but it is a buddy of mines. He did a little fix up on it.
> 
> Started out like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see in the above picture, we almost forgot to take some pictures of the original color. Even though he wasn't going back with that color, he still wanted the shot.
> 
> Next shot is after primer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then after a couple days drying:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After drying time allowed, she was set back on the trailer and the interior was painted white. Was a little bright on the eyes, so we tried to tone it down with some splash of the blue. You should be able to see a little of the interior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, so that wasn't enough, so let's get the live sponge out and have some fun:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is with the Mariner 9.9hp in immaculate condition. This motor purrs like a kitten. Although he is looking to get a 15hp to replace it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll add a couple more tomorrow when I can grab the pictures off my phone of our interior light setup.


Great job !!


----------



## Susie Kennedy

Glenda said:


> View attachment 16131
> View attachment 16132
> 
> 
> I inherited a Kennedy Kraft that looks more like a racing boat. How do I tell if it's a original built by your father? It has the Kennedy Kraft emblem, name still on it on back side. Thanks for any information.


You said the boat looks like a racing boat. Is there a painted number in the center of each side of the boat ? Boats built after 1972 are NOT original Kennedy Kraft boat built by my dad. Daddy built Kennedy Kraft boats between 1963-1972. In 1972, he sold Kennedy Kraft Boats Works and never built another Kennedy Kraft boat. On the transom ( back of the boat ) there should be a 2x3 metal plate. That metal plate has the serial number and Year the boat was built. If the year is BEFORE 1972, you have an original Kennedy Kraft boat. I hope it is !!! I would love to have one of daddy's original boats !


----------



## Glenda

Susie Kennedy said:


> The serial number
> 
> 
> 
> The serial number would be on the transom on a 2x3 plate. The Kennedy Kraft name, Year built and serial number would be stamped into the plate. The previous owner should have the title for the boat.


I'll look on the transom. I inherited it and finding paper work has been a chore. I've found some, he had these boats for years and years. I hadn't been able to find one like it online. It does have Kennedy Kraft on the side. Thanks so much for information.


----------



## Susie Kennedy

Glenda said:


> I'll look on the transom. I inherited it and finding paper work has been a chore. I've found some, he had these boats for years and years. I hadn't been able to find one like it online. It does have Kennedy Kraft on the side. Thanks so much for information.


Could you possibly post a pic of the boat ? Before daddy began building his boats out of fiberglass, he built wooden boats. The wooden boats are very rare but a few are floating around. I mention this because his racing boats were wood.


----------



## kim cleckler

My dad was a dealer back in the day for Kennedy Craft I remember going with him to the shop and playing there while the boat were still being built this is about 1971 I have the mold for the little 14 vee like posted here (I build Thunderhawk boats) and I have 2 of the race boats Richmond built for my dad. One is a 14ft with a 125 Merc Stacker on it. the other is a 15 ft. I also have the old brouchure of the boats actually has Richmond sitting in a race boat on the back... will post a few pics later on .


----------



## Susie Kennedy

kim cleckler said:


> My dad was a dealer back in the day for Kennedy Craft I remember going with him to the shop and playing there while the boat were still being built this is about 1971 I have the mold for the little 14 vee like posted here (I build Thunderhawk boats) and I have 2 of the race boats Richmond built for my dad. One is a 14ft with a 125 Merc Stacker on it. the other is a 15 ft. I also have the old brouchure of the boats actually has Richmond sitting in a race boat on the back... will post a few pics later on .


Please do post pics of the brochure. I was 10 years old when daddy and my mother sold the business. As a child, I didn't know to grab mementos. I've had people asked me about Kennedy Kraft stickers wanting one just to have it. I don't have any for myself so I don't have any to give away.


----------



## Glenda

Susie Kennedy these are the pictures of the Kennedy Kraft I was trying to find out if it's one of your father's original builds.


----------



## Susie Kennedy

On the back right corner of the transom, is there a 2x3 metal plate ? When I zoom in on the pic, it becomes blurry and I can't tell what I'm seeing. If there's a metal plate there, the boat info is on it. That boat doesn't look like one that daddy would build. I say that because of the color. Most all of his boats were turquoise or blue. This looks to be a boat built from daddy's mold at Kennedy Kraft after he sold the business. It would not be an original built by daddy.


----------



## Glenda

Susie Kennedy said:


> On the back right corner of the transom, is there a 2x3 metal plate ? When I zoom in on the pic, it becomes blurry and I can't tell what I'm seeing. If there's a metal plate there, the boat info is on it. That boat doesn't look like one that daddy would build. I say that because of the color. Most all of his boats were turquoise or blue. This looks to be a boat built from daddy's mold at Kennedy Kraft after he sold the business. It would not be an original built by daddy.


You can see where a tag was but it's missing, the outline is there. I only have 22 vintage boats to sale and research to get information when so much is missing is getting hard, lol These boats were left to age because of owners health. I now have the job of research and sale. Thank you for your help. It's a pity the man who bought your dads company didn't change the name so Kennedy Kraft would only be on your dads boats.


----------



## Susie Kennedy

Glenda said:


> You can see where a tag was but it's missing, the outline is there. I only have 22 vintage boats to sale and research to get information when so much is missing is getting hard, lol These boats were left to age because of owners health. I now have the job of research and sale. Thank you for your help. It's a pity the man who bought your dads company didn't change the name so Kennedy Kraft would only be on your dads boats.


The 2 gentlemen who purchased 


Glenda said:


> You can see where a tag was but it's missing, the outline is there. I only have 22 vintage boats to sale and research to get information when so much is missing is getting hard, lol These boats were left to age because of owners health. I now have the job of research and sale. Thank you for your help. It's a pity the man who bought your dads company didn't change the name so Kennedy Kraft would only be on your dads boats.


The 2 gentlemen who purchased daddy's company wanted to continue building boats under the Kennedy Kraft name. The boats were well known as well as daddy and they wanted to cash in on that. Daddy had a brilliant mind for building anything. Every boat mold idea that he designed came from a ski. Imagine that !!


----------



## Glenda

Susie Kennedy said:


> The 2 gentlemen who purchased
> 
> The 2 gentlemen who purchased daddy's company wanted to continue building boats under the Kennedy Kraft name. The boats were well known as well as daddy and they wanted to cash in on that. Daddy had a brilliant mind for building anything. Every boat mold idea that he designed came from a ski. Imagine that !!


He sounds like a very creative person. I'm so sorry for your loss. I have hunted the Internet over and can not find this boat or picture of this boat anywhere. You mention the designs from ski's in one of the boats I lucked up and found a set of wood ski's. You never know what's under something until you look.


----------



## Susie Kennedy

Daddy had a brilliant mind and hands when it came to building anything. He did not have a formal education, he actually completed the 4th grade and never returned to school. His parents were dirt poor and he worked to help support the family. I have a sealed envelope with blueprints of a deep sea weight that he designed. His lawyer told him how to protect his design and claim any royalties in the future. I was fortunate to inherit his talent. I'm unfortunate and don't know how to use it. Maybe I'll figure it out one day......


----------



## Glenda

As Someone who loves to draw and use to sale designs of things I painted and sewed, I would say start with a pencil and sketch pad. Getting started is the hardest part and expecting things to look perfect when you start is hard. We are our own worse critics. Rough sketches are never perfect but it gets your ideas onto paper and out of your head and that's a great starting point. I will be wishing you lots of luck and best wishes. If you ever come across a design of this boat please let me know.


----------



## abiddi

My friend has offered to sell me his Kennedy Kraft 14' Jon Boat produced in 1981. It would be my first boat. The boat has been well taken care of, and only ever used in freshwater. The boat appears to be in good shape, but I have heard from people that over time fiberglass boats will rot. Is this true for even a well taken care of boat? While it may be after when the company was sold I figured no better place to come than this to find out.


----------



## Susie Kennedy

abiddi said:


> My friend has offered to sell me his Kennedy Kraft 14' Jon Boat produced in 1981. It would be my first boat. The boat has been well taken care of, and only ever used in freshwater. The boat appears to be in good shape, but I have heard from people that over time fiberglass boats will rot. Is this true for even a well taken care of boat? While it may be after when the company was sold I figured no better place to come than this to find out.


The only way any boat will go bad is if has a leak. Leakage will cause water to rot the keels.


----------



## P0ppell0ck

Susie Kennedy said:


> I am Richmond Kennedys daughter. My dad is the builder of Kennedy Kraft boats out of Destin, Fl and Pana Craft airboats out of Lake Panasoffkee, Fl. I've seen questions asked on this forum and I will answer the best to my knowledge. The original Kennedy Kraft boats were last produced in 1972. Pana Craft airboats were last produced in 2000. Any boats after the produce dates, are unauthorized copies.


----------



## P0ppell0ck

This is my 1974 Kennedy Kraft it does not have a metal plate with model and year but title says 74. Great boat and use it at least twice a week.


----------



## P0ppell0ck

Pic of boat!


----------



## P0ppell0ck




----------



## P0ppell0ck

I also use a 20 hp 2013 Yamaha fourstrome tiller steer on it with no problems


----------



## Guest

My pops has an 80 or 81 KC trihull that I through together for him and I gotta say for a trihull that I like it! Cruises nice with a 20 and rides pretty darn good too. Draft isn’t bad gets as shallow as most want to go.


----------



## TXflats92

I recently restored a 1971 Kennedy Kraft I found out here in Central Texas. Built a deck, intending to pole the Texas Flats.


----------



## Raymond L. Overton




----------



## Raymond L. Overton

Posted pics I have of my 1969 Kennedy Kraft. I run a 85hp, 850 thunderbolt mercury on her. I have owned the boat almost 14 years.


----------



## Susie Kennedy

Raymond L. Overton said:


> Posted pics I have of my 1969 Kennedy Kraft. I run a 85hp, 850 thunderbolt mercury on her. I have owned the boat almost 14 years.


That is so awesome, enjoy !!


----------



## Susie Kennedy

Btw, you have an original Kennedy Kraft built with my dads hands ❤


----------



## TXflats92

Susie,
I believe I have one as well built by your dad. 1971 as posted in some pictures on this thread. Somehow it ended up in Central TX. I have owned it 2 years and I have been restoring it. It gets compliments every single time I take it out.


----------



## Raymond L. Overton

Susie Kennedy said:


> Btw, you have an original Kennedy Kraft built with my dads hands ❤


Yes mam, that is the reason I posted in here to share with you. 


Susie Kennedy said:


> Btw, you have an original Kennedy Kraft built with my dads hands ❤


----------



## Raymond L. Overton

Susie Kennedy said:


> Btw, you have an original Kennedy Kraft built with my dads hands ❤


I will take more pictures soon as I can when I get home from work.


----------



## Raymond L. Overton

Raymond L. Overton said:


> I will take more pictures soon as I can when I get home from work.


----------



## Raymond L. Overton

Raymond L. Overton said:


> View attachment 75134
> View attachment 75136
> View attachment 75138


It wont let me post my videos


----------



## Susie Kennedy

TXflats92 said:


> Susie,
> I believe I have one as well built by your dad. 1971 as posted in some pictures on this thread. Somehow it ended up in Central TX. I have owned it 2 years and I have been restoring it. It gets compliments every single time I take it out.


Yes you do ! Daddy sold the boat company in 1972. The new owners attempted to build the boat like my dad but, no bueno. If you will google Richmon Kennedy, there are a couple of newspaper interviews from 2012 that you can read. It pretty much tells his lifetime story.


----------



## Raymond L. Overton

Could ya post pictures?


----------



## Raymond L. Overton

TXflats92 said:


> Susie,
> I believe I have one as well built by your dad. 1971 as posted in some pictures on this thread. Somehow it ended up in Central TX. I have owned it 2 years and I have been restoring it. It gets compliments every single time I take it out.


Could ya post pictures?


----------



## TXflats92

Raymond L. Overton said:


> Could ya post pictures?


----------



## Susie Kennedy

TXflats92 said:


> Susie,
> I believe I have one as well built by your dad. 1971 as posted in some pictures on this thread. Somehow it ended up in Central TX. I have owned it 2 years and I have been restoring it. It gets compliments every single time I take it out.


Yes you do ! Daddy sold the boat company in 1972. The new owners attempted to build the boat like my dad but, no bueno. If you will google Richmon Kennedy, there are a couple of newspaper interviews from 2012 that you can read. It pretty mych


Raymond L. Overton said:


> Could ya post pictures?


of what ?


----------



## Raymond L. Overton

Of the boat


Susie Kennedy said:


> Yes you do ! Daddy sold the boat company in 1972. The new owners attempted to build the boat like my dad but, no bueno. If you will google Richmon Kennedy, there are a couple of newspaper interviews from 2012 that you can read. It pretty mych
> 
> of what ?


----------



## Susie Kennedy

I think you've misunderstood. I don't have pic of all of the boats my dad built, there are hundreds of them, maybe a thousand.


----------



## Gulkanariver

I know this is a very old post but thought I would try to see if I can get a little advice. I own a 1971 13.5 ft Kennedy Kraft. I had a boat repair company in Mobile give an estimate on replacing the transom. He indicated that it could have floor issues also and gave me a $3,800 price on the repair. The boat has been in the family since it was new and means a lot to me but I hate to spend $3,800 on the repair. Is this a reasonable price? Is there someone you would refer me to for a repair estimate?


----------



## LowHydrogen

Gulkanariver said:


> I know this is a very old post but thought I would try to see if I can get a little advice. I own a 1971 13.5 ft Kennedy Kraft. I had a boat repair company in Mobile give an estimate on replacing the transom. He indicated that it could have floor issues also and gave me a $3,800 price on the repair. The boat has been in the family since it was new and means a lot to me but I hate to spend $3,800 on the repair. Is this a reasonable price? Is there someone you would refer me to for a repair estimate?


Absolutely not reasonable. If you do the demo work yourself it'll save you some money. Transom replacement in that boat should be in the neighborhood of 800-900 IMO. I had a transom replaced in a 14' boat that had a 36" wide transom, also had some work done on the floor, all composite, my bill was $600.

To put it in perspective, $3800 is probably more than that boat would have cost new, you could buy 3 new Gheenoes for what they quoted you for a transom.


----------



## Hawss

CPurvis said:


> I am a fort Walton Beach FL native and I grew up fishing the Choctawhatchee in a 14ft Kennedy Kraft. Those boats bring back fond memories. I would love to find one in good condition to transform into a technical poling skiff.


I have a 14 kennedy I was told was built on Robinson Avenue in Crestview and I was wondering what it may be worth.. it need some transom work done but john at perfection boats told me he would fix it with composite for 500


----------



## Dangeruss64

permitchaser said:


> Don't know anything about those boat but from the picture it looks like it would make a cool skiff. Get rid of the bass seats put a PP platform on it, and boom there it is


I have 2 Kennedys that were built by Susan's dad. In fact I'm working on one right now intastalling pedestal and taking out bench. My other will be stripped soon and turned into a skiff. Full deck with 25hp nissan.


----------



## Snookncranny

I had one for 10 years, sold it 3 years back to a good friend who uses it to take his 2 big dogs out to the sandbar. I ran it with a 25 hp 2-stroke Merc, i freakn loved this skiff and miss her!! Tried to buy it back at a handsome profit





















but buddy wouldnt bulge😜


----------



## BMiley45

TXflats92 said:


> I recently restored a 1971 Kennedy Kraft I found out here in Central Texas. Built a deck, intending to pole the Texas Flats.


What did you build your decks with!? I have the same boat and I’m wanting to make mine look like this


----------



## Gochenour

Susie Kennedy said:


> That boat was built after daddy sold the company. "Harold" & " George" purchased Kennedy Kraft Boat Works but wasn't as successful as daddy. I'm glad you still own it and you've enjoyed it and the memories


Kennedy Kraft was closed because the new owners couldn't get resin during the oil embargo around 1972-73. It was located at 300 Sibert Ave, Destin Fl. The owner known as Harold passed away from alzheimers in 2018.


----------



## Padre

I grew up blocks from the Kennedy Craft "factory" and remember the smell of resin that filled the air around there.


----------



## Boatbuilder41

I have one of the original Kennedy Kraft boats it's a 1970 Kennedy Kraft race boats, not the fishing skiff. This was built for racing. Very few were made from my understanding . It has been in my family for 50 years. This boat was truly ahead of it's times... Very successful boat. My family has had much enjoyment from this boat. . just thought you would like to see the pics of your dad's success .. I have rebuilt the boat ..but rebuilt just as he made it.. not altered the appearance or performance at all ... He was a master boat builder for sure... Today's Allison's still are not as comfortable at high speeds and surely can't out run the kennedy


----------



## CampMon710

Susie Kennedy said:


> I am Richmond Kennedys daughter. My dad is the builder of Kennedy Kraft boats out of Destin, Fl and Pana Craft airboats out of Lake Panasoffkee, Fl. I've seen questions asked on this forum and I will answer the best to my knowledge. The original Kennedy Kraft boats were last produced in 1972. Pana Craft airboats were last produced in 2000. Any boats after the produce dates, are unauthorized copies.


I have located a mold in Destin and will be popping a hill off it in the next few weeks. Gonna be a nice winter project!


----------



## CampMon710

Susie Kennedy said:


> As far as patents, daddy didn't patent his molds. He actually sold them for others to use. Pana Craft shut down production due to daddy's health. He is still alive but suffers from dementia


Buddy of mine has a Kennedy craft original mold in Destin. About to pop one off the mold


----------



## CampMon710

TXflats92 said:


> I recently restored a 1971 Kennedy Kraft I found out here in Central Texas. Built a deck, intending to pole the Texas Flats.


Sweet build! Thinking something like this for my build. Just came across an original Kennedy craft mold here in Destin


----------



## CampMon710

Gochenour said:


> Kennedy Kraft was closed because the new owners couldn't get resin during the oil embargo around 1972-73. It was located at 300 Sibert Ave, Destin Fl. The owner known as Harold passed away from alzheimers in 2018.


Buddy of mine has an original mold here in Destin. About to pop a hull for a winter project


----------

